# Baby goat doesn't hold her head up....



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a tiny 1. 3 lb Nigerian dwarf Doeling born 3 days ago. She was born early so her mom hadn't been moved in to kidding pen. It was a surprise when I heard her hollering and found her in the field with a twin brother that was dead. Not sure if he died before or after birth. I have been taking care of her bottle feeding inside since she was found. She's eating good and other wise normal except something just not right with her. She walks around with her head hanging down all the time, like it's too heavy to hold up. I've given her vit e. Is this gonna be permanent ...is there something I can do. Anyone else familiar with anything like this? I will not be selling her and I'm gonna keep her and take care of her regardless just hoping there is something I can for for her?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Following...


Has she gotten Bose? Vitamin e is good but she might need the selenium as well.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I gave her selenium and vitamin e gel.....
Can I order Bose myself or do I have to get from vet?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The selen vit e gel said give 2 ml but I only gave 1ml because she's so tiny....should I give more?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Hmm, no, don't give more until someone else jumps in. Did she get colostrum?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes I milked moms colostrum plus I had more stocked in freezer.....she got plenty and she's has a great appetite, she's active and alert she just doesn't hold her head up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you give her B Complex? If she was premie, it can be a while.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ThreeHavens had a kid like this....I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here it is...http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/journey-little-warrior-xena-164706/


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Perhaps an injury she sustained during birth? Pinched nerve, etc?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you manually and gently put her head into proper position or is it locked? Do not force it to check.

If you can get her head into a higher position without hurting her, I would make up a brace of some sort, cut down a ice big cup and create a funnel tube around the neck to the shoulders. With plenty of cushion there. Don't put it on tight,
just being semi loose is OK, without it coming off easily, you may have to tape it to her hair in an area to keep it on.
just duct tape and cut to size the big cup, so it wraps around her neck. 

It may be from how she was in the womb.

Giving 1 cc of the selenium gel, should be enough, you don't want to give too much.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I think it'll just take time...I had a 1 lb 12 oz triplet who was just a little floppy thing for several days. We gave her some B-Complex at the very beginning then just made sure she was warm and well fed. She is now 2 years old and happy and healthy.

Your girl's head looks a little floppier though? It is hard to tell. Has it been getting any better?

I like Pam's idea to check and see how mobile her neck is.

Unless you aren't seeing any improvement, I would say it is just a matter of time. The "sleeve" idea for her neck might be the boost she needs to get her muscles firing right.

Here is a picture of "House Goat" at 3 days old. You can see she is still working on getting neck and head control. (This is as high as she could lift her head)


----------



## trottingc (May 15, 2013)

I have had a few do this, usually one to three days after kidding. I did take to the vet and he told me it was like floppy kid syndrome. He gave me Bose to give and then he told me to take away from mom for 12 hours, only giving baking soda mixed with some water every two hours. They did get better. Mine looked exactly like the pictures of yours.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She is perfectly fine now!
I guess the vit e selenium gel was all she needed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

She is THE CUTEST baby Nigerian I have ever seen!!!!!! I'm glad she's going better!!:rose:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks...Her name is "Angel"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is adorable, glad she is OK.


----------

